# Request list for items you cant find in your area...



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm starting this thread for anyone looking for items they cant find in their area and would be willing to pay some else to pick up and reimburse and pay shipping for..........

i'm looking for the home goods voodoo head bust with top hat, its 29.00......also the bust that looks like one of the singing busts in haunted mansion........i'll be willing to pick up anything someones looking for also if i can find it for you.

thanx!!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I'm starting this thread for anyone looking for items they cant find in their area and would be willing to pay some else to pick up and reimburse and pay shipping for..........
> 
> i'm looking for the home goods voodoo head bust with top hat, its 29.00......also the bust that looks like one of the singing busts in haunted mansion........i'll be willing to pick up anything someones looking for also if i can find it for you.
> 
> thanx!!!


It would be great if people would put their location in their profile to simplify the feasibility of this.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im looking for skull pops from the foreign candy company. i absolutey can not find them in kansas. anywhere. or at least no where near where i live. purple on the back and white on the front and they're delicious! if anyone finds some, buy 2 bags and one for yourself. will pay for all 3!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

mariposa0283 said:


> im looking for skull pops from the foreign candy company. i absolutey can not find them in kansas. anywhere. or at least no where near where i live. purple on the back and white on the front and they're delicious! if anyone finds some, buy 2 bags and one for yourself. will pay for all 3!



They're available online:

http://www.candywarehouse.com/occas...-candy-bulk/products/skull-pops-44-piece-bag/


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea but im not paying 40 bucks shipping for some suckers. no way! maybe a slight exaggeration but the shipping when i was looking last year was more than the item and i have a hard time bringing myself to pay more for shipping an item than what i spent on purchasing the item.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

16.10 shipping for a 9 dollar item. cant do it.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

mariposa0283 said:


> yea but im not paying 40 bucks shipping for some suckers. no way! maybe a slight exaggeration but the shipping when i was looking last year was more than the item and i have a hard time bringing myself to pay more for shipping an item than what i spent on purchasing the item.


Ouch! Now that's a toothache of another kind!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea, with shipping and tax it would cost me around 30 bucks for one bag of suckers. totally not worth it when i could have someone find them for me and have them shipped for less than 15 bucks for 2 bags.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> It would be great if people would put their location in their profile to simplify the feasibility of this.


Pics of those specific busts? Just in case? I have no problem getting dollar tree stuff if some needs a bunch of cheap fake bloody gauze etc...and that stuff is light to ship too!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm in NYC . I've taken a pic of the skull pops and I will at least keep an eye out.... We should link to or provide pics when possible...-Amy


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

this is a great thread..for those willing..pictures would help..Im one of those that lives where there is only walmart, dollar tree and walgreens and I don't travel..so I may think of something..we took our States off for secret reaper..


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres the two busts i am looking for, i am in NC, we do have a UPS ship account, so if you have access to a pack n ship store, i can just call, give them my account and pay there by phone and let them pack it and take over to ship..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

screamqueen2012 said:


> heres the two busts i am looking for, i am in NC, we do have a UPS ship account, so if you have access to a pack n ship store, i can just call, give them my account and pay there by phone and let them pack it and take over to ship..


Just a word of warning on the top hat guy (Uncle Mori as I've been calling him since last year's bust was Uncle Gorey), he's about 2 feet high & he weighs over 10lbs, maybe even closer to 15lbs. He is also top heavy so when anyone does pick him up, be careful, use both hands. He could easily break everything around him. He's not going to topple over or anything, he's not weighted to do that, just be careful. Make sure when you're taking him off that shelf that you've got both hands on him. When I saw him I went for him & was surprised at the weight & almost dropped him.

Uncle Gorey wasn't nearly as heavy or large so I wasn't expecting this bust to as heavy or as large.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I'm starting this thread for anyone looking for items they cant find in their area and would be willing to pay some else to pick up and reimburse and pay shipping for..........


A wife..she's gotta like Huskers and Halloween...make more $$$ than me, run a sub-3:45 marathon, like to clean bathrooms and kitchens, be aeshetically pleasing, and carry on a conversation that invovles facts and not feelings


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

like the thread i know i am trying to find oujia boards have yet to come across any at g sales or good will want to get used ones at a resonable price


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

In case you haven't heard , though haven't given up yet since most of the stores here don't have everything out yet, I'm looking for the Zombie Bird Lady, any version, black cloak or white cloak, I don't care.

The lady on the left here:









This wreath would be appreciated too. I'm a sucker for vintagey stuff like this even with the glitter:









But the Lady is the big must have for me since I couldn't find her last year. I can use my work's UPS account so I can send you the pre-paid label & everything.


----------



## Red witch (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty neat stuff, don't know what's on my" look for list "yet but wanted to say that wreath your looking for wouldn't be had to make at all.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh! I have a very special request for an item I can't find in my area - volunteers! The boy scout troop that committed to doing the haunted trail just backed out on me and now I need to find 50 volunteers before the end of the month, or I cancel my charity haunted trail, probably for good.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gosh, Bla, if we were any closer, we'd be glad to help out. *sigh*


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 163893
> View attachment 163894
> 
> 
> heres the two busts i am looking for, i am in NC, we do have a UPS ship account, so if you have access to a pack n ship store, i can just call, give them my account and pay there by phone and let them pack it and take over to ship..


My store still had both of these in stock as of last night.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> A wife..she's gotta like Huskers and Halloween...make more $$$ than me, run a sub-3:45 marathon, like to clean bathrooms and kitchens, be aeshetically pleasing, and carry on a conversation that invovles facts and not feelings


By the time that "package" arrives, a conversation is the last thing you'll have to worry about. 
Remember, you won't be able to run because she'll be able to catch you. Then, once she's stated the facts
and given you a good husking, her cleaning skills will come in real handy to destroy the evidence...

Careful what you wish for!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> In case you haven't heard , though haven't given up yet since most of the stores here don't have everything out yet, I'm looking for the Zombie Bird Lady, any version, black cloak or white cloak, I don't care.
> 
> The lady on the left here:
> 
> ...


Stopped at the local Home Goods this morning and they still had the Zombie Lady with Crow bust (black robes) left, so I picked her up.

http://instagram.com/p/c_vwJswcT0/

Not the best pic, unfortunately. Took it in the back of my Jeep and the sun was very strong.

If you're interested, you can send me a PM. Will take a few more pics a bit later today.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

PM sent!!

Wait, I bet the shipping from Middle Earth is gonna be a killer. Nevermind.

justkidding


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

if anybody can nab an extra set of the vintage blocks , i'd love to have them. I can paypal and would be ever so grateful


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> My store still had both of these in stock as of last night.


any chance of me paying you for them and paying the shipping?? let me know, i can paypal and set up a ups shipping, you can drop off at a pack and ship and i can take over from there..


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Stopped at the local Home Goods this morning and they still had the Zombie Lady with Crow bust (black robes) left, so I picked her up.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/c_vwJswcT0/
> 
> ...



i may have your wreath, we are going back to see if its still there, it was yesterday before i saw your post, i'll let you know in a few minutes....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Stopped at the local Home Goods this morning and they still had the Zombie Lady with Crow bust (black robes) left, so I picked her up.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/c_vwJswcT0/
> 
> ...



we found your wreath, am picking it up now...if you want it let me know, i'll keep it other wise...lol.........


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok, we picked up another witch/raven bust is someone wants her...just let me know if you can find one locally. i'm still looking for the voodoo man bust and the haunted mansion velma bust if someone will jump on it for me...
thanx all!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

HALLOWEEN BLOCKS who was looking for a set, i have one, i bought the two they had out, so have an extra if you havent gotten them yet...just let me know, i'll get up with you...thanx


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok, we picked up another witch/raven bust is someone wants her...just let me know if you can find one locally. i'm still looking for the voodoo man bust and the haunted mansion velma bust if someone will jump on it for me...
> thanx all!!!


shes spoken for now.... but i am still looking for the two i have listed


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i am looking for the witch/raven bust and also a costco skeleton. I can pay by paypal thanks


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm looking for the steampunk spiders from homegoods! I would like all three styles but would be happy with any, Also the vintage looking blocks!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

RCIAG;1491598
This wreath would be appreciated too. I'm a sucker for vintagey stuff like this even with the glitter:
[img said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/general-halloween/163171d1376077705-home-goods-2013-whats-new-there-img_0278.jpg[/img]


I would also very interested in the vintage wreath. I have a Paypal account.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

FOUND A HH SNOW GLOBE! Thanks to those who contacted me!!!!

<request filled>


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

*homegoods HH on horse*

Looking for the HH on the horse and the skull pirate bust, let know if u can pick them up for me from homegoods


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> gosh, Bla, if we were any closer, we'd be glad to help out. *sigh*


hey, heres your blocks so you can see to make sure they are what you wanted...thanks SQ!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 163893
> View attachment 163894


Here's one of them on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorian-Zombie-Bust-Top-Hat-Halloween-Prop-Gothic-Cemetery-Spider-Haunted-/321185767876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac829e1c4

It's more than I gave for my vampire busts in 2011. I'm looking for another vampire bust from 2012 to go with them. I know there was a different one last year. But sadly I waited too long. So far my homegoods only has "fall stuff" but they say any day now.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Here's one of them on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorian-Zombie-Bust-Top-Hat-Halloween-Prop-Gothic-Cemetery-Spider-Haunted-/321185767876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac829e1c4
> 
> It's more than I gave for my vampire busts in 2011. I'm looking for another vampire bust from 2012 to go with them. I know there was a different one last year. But sadly I waited too long. So far my homegoods only has "fall stuff" but they say any day now.



thanks, hopefully someone here will grab one for me...i've sent out four things so far for folks...and got the buggy coming in to me this week...yippee.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is such a great idea. I know I've been so dismayed in the past seeing all these other stores with items mine never got.

That being said, it is a little confusing , is there a way planned out to show when someone has already received what they wanted...like crossing out the post or posting a "Yay I got it " post or something.

screamqueen2012 my store had both of the busts you wanted last night, I hadnt read this thread yet, but also I saw someone else said their store had them and had responded to you so wanted to check and see if you are covered. Other than the blocks I havent seen anybody elses want list item but I will keep looking for folks.

My only want is that spooky baby buggy but it looks like a few stores may get one at best so I think its the ol' needle in a haystack... I will even take any spooky old looking baby carriage to be honest, doesn't have to be the HG one.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Still looking for the voodoo tophat man wirh the red on vest if you go back. I will be on the look out for more things folks want also. I made friends with the stockguy saturday. Lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a total of 5 items, hoping against hope that they're out there somewhere. 

First, I need some small styrofoam skulls, preferably realistic, not bright/glittery, etc. I'd say in the 4 inch tall range, might consider up to 6 inch. I just can't find them anywhere yet!

The next four things, I made a collage of to make it easier. 

The top left are orange and black plastic battery op flicker candles that I got on clearance at Walgreens a few years back. I haven't seen them since, they're smaller than dinner table taper size.

Top right is a soft vinyl talking bust from Target. I don't remember the year that these came out, but I'm hoping that something similar will be available this year. I don't care for the sets of busts that talk to each other--I am looking for just one on its own.

Bottom left is a 2-D (flat back) skull from Target that was out last year, online only. It is out of stock so far this year, but it came in a set of two. If anyone has one that they'd like to sell, I might be interested in it. (I do wonder if it laughs, or if its eyes move, though)

Bottom right is a true shot in the dark. I have had this "Gent" forever, and I believe that he is also from Target. He's also 2-D (flat back), and his eyes roll back and forth and light up, and he laughs maniacally. The only "clothing" he has attached is a top hat and bow tie, and he's 100% hard plastic (he's wearing a shirt and cape here, but I added those). I am sure he's nearly impossible to find in working condition...but I can always hope. If I can't find him, then I hope to replace him with the one from last year, above.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LairMistress said:


> Bottom right is a true shot in the dark. I have had this "Gent" forever, and I believe that he is also from Target. He's also 2-D (flat back), and his eyes roll back and forth and light up, and he laughs maniacally. The only "clothing" he has attached is a top hat and bow tie, and he's 100% hard plastic (he's wearing a shirt and cape here, but I added those). I am sure he's nearly impossible to find in working condition...but I can always hope. If I can't find him, then I hope to replace him with the one from last year, above.
> 
> View attachment 165108


This one IS from Target back from the mid 90's. They had great noisy decorations that year and I managed to buy one of everything at 90% off. The teens next door used to come in and run around my livingroom turning them all on at once to drive me crazy. I don't know why I haven't seen any of these at yardsales all these years. I kept mine so I guess others did too


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Court023 said:


> Looking for the HH on the horse and the skull pirate bust, let know if u can pick them up for me from homegoods


ok i'll look for you on the headless this week we got two in last week and i have sent them to folks....

so two are looking for the pirate and headless globes and a headless statue and voodoo man and more blocks at HG? i think thats the list, oh and the vampire buggy..........raven witch bust also...........


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi
This is my first post. I found 2 headless horseman statues and 3 busts at my home goods store hers in Ohio. Pictures to follow. Can ship if interested.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are the headless horseman statues. I found 2 of these. If i






nterested let me know. Can ship.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

The zombie bust has a small chip in him you can see in photo


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

HEADLESS HORSEMAN ON HORSE REARING, SILVER TONE... i have one available if someone wants him... you can paypal me and then call my ups store to set up shipping, they will take it from there... hes 12.99 + tax...13.88 total.. then your shipping.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought him with their "Griffin Gate Keeper", which I accidentally broke about a month ago (stupidly picked it up by the ring, snapped it right off).  I loved those two decorations! I had also picked up the small hanging reaper with the lighted torch, but someone stole him several years ago when I ran out of candy, and I hadn't gotten outside to take everything down yet. 

I really like "the Gent" as I call him, but if I can find a good substitute, I'll go that route instead. If I remember correctly, it was made by the Paper Magic Company. I like him so much, I considered writing to them and begging them to make him again, haha.



Deadna said:


> This one IS from Target back from the mid 90's. They had great noisy decorations that year and I managed to buy one of everything at 90% off. The teens next door used to come in and run around my livingroom turning them all on at once to drive me crazy. I don't know why I haven't seen any of these at yardsales all these years. I kept mine so I guess others did too


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LairMistress said:


> I bought him with their "Griffin Gate Keeper", which I accidentally broke about a month ago (stupidly picked it up by the ring, snapped it right off).  I loved those two decorations! I had also picked up the small hanging reaper with the lighted torch, but someone stole him several years ago when I ran out of candy, and I hadn't gotten outside to take everything down yet.
> 
> I really like "the Gent" as I call him, but if I can find a good substitute, I'll go that route instead. If I remember correctly, it was made by the Paper Magic Company. I like him so much, I considered writing to them and begging them to make him again, haha.


I have the griffin too and it took me awhile to figure out what reaper you mean. He isn't actually "small"...he's just the top half of a reaper right? I use him still 
Sorry about your griffin and good luck finding replacements!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone's Dollar Tree have these out yet?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Deadna, this is my reaper that was stolen. He really wasn't very big, just a robed head with wires for arms, and the hands on the ends.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ery-op-torch-lit-up-his-face-pretty-cool.html


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

ScaredyKat those signs should hit stores by Sept 6th I see that display on our planner. Saki.Girl I recently found a ouija board at local thrift store would you like it?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you! I'm too anxious waiting for them. I've hit many different DT's waiting for new stuff! Lol.


Spooky McWho said:


> ScaredyKat those signs should hit stores by Sept 6th I see that display on our planner. Saki.Girl I recently found a ouija board at local thrift store would you like it?


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok, I still have a set of vintage blocks up for grabs, please pm me if interested.

Update: blocks have been sold! I'm out of extras!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a request if someone wants to trade..... Mernard has the Skele-a-dog holding a bone and the female skele a gnome for $25 each. I would trade my 36 in witch holding cauldron(Animated and unopened) valued at 69.99 and a few Halloween extras if someone would please trade with me for both of them. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I GOT HIM!!! one voodoo top hat now lives ....finally one of our stores got him in...woo hoooo.....fridays at lunch is a good time to hit your stores when they get a thursday truck in...not picked as much...thanks for looking out for me...


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I'm looking for a total of 5 items, hoping against hope that they're out there somewhere.
> 
> First, I need some small styrofoam skulls, preferably realistic, not bright/glittery, etc. I'd say in the 4 inch tall range, might consider up to 6 inch. I just can't find them anywhere yet!
> 
> ...


The top right looks like this guy, which is for sale at a big consignment warehouse near me. The listing says the seller is willing to ship, but I could also probably pick him up in person and do it myself if that doesn't work.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! I will contact the seller and see how much they want for him. Looks to be the same one!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LairMistress said:


> Deadna, this is my reaper that was stolen. He really wasn't very big, just a robed head with wires for arms, and the hands on the ends.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ery-op-torch-lit-up-his-face-pretty-cool.html


Yep...that's him! Mine is on the right side of the pic. I've seen him at various yardsales so I'll keep looking 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture76182-2003-werewolf-window.jpg


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

They had the best decorations that year! I still have the gargoyle flicker candle wall sconce, but I don't get to use it very often. I also bought the UV reactive beaded curtains for my entry way, but I gave those to my niece for her bedroom several years ago. I had the battery operated shadow caster too, but it bit the dust so long ago, I don't even remember when. 

I was trying to remember what else I bought that year, and I can't come up with much else, besides a string of lights with different colored eyes on round black covers, and some of the battery operated eyes that suction cup to windows. 

Oh! I bought the Haunted Book, but I don't remember if it was that year or later. If so, I spent a whole lotta money at Target that year! I still have the book, but I haven't had it out of the box for years. I'll have to put batteries in and see!



Deadna said:


> Yep...that's him! Mine is on the right side of the pic. I've seen him at various yardsales so I'll keep looking
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture76182-2003-werewolf-window.jpg


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I have the eye lights and shadow caster but not the book or beads. Here is an old webpage I made years ago showing most of the things from back then. Wish I would have stopped buying after that...would have alot more room in my home now 

http://community-2.webtv.net/luvoctober/Myhauntedhouse/


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I of course am looking for the headless horseman snow globe that everyone is after!  I know its hard to find and not many HG got that many globes in. I am hoping that in the next few weeks, some will show up again.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Love it, thanks for sharing! I used to have the same Trendmasters foam jack o lantern with the jagged teeth that you have near your door on page 2. I bought him at Goodwill several years ago for $3.99, but sadly, he was stolen along with most of my JOL collection, by my ex husband.

I also have the lighted zombie ground breaker that you have in front of one of your columns on page 3. I couldn't remember if he was a Target purchase, or a Walmart purchase. 



Deadna said:


> I have the eye lights and shadow caster but not the book or beads. Here is an old webpage I made years ago showing most of the things from back then. Wish I would have stopped buying after that...would have alot more room in my home now
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/luvoctober/Myhauntedhouse/


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

I found 2 headless horseman globes today at my Home Goods store. I brought them both home. Only one works. I put batteries in both and the one flickered on and off for a few minutes and doesn't work now. So not sure if it is something that can be fixed. Regardless, if nobody is interested in it, I will return it to my Home Goods store this weekend. Incidentally, mine were $14.99 at my store.


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

I would like it please


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

Aquarius I would like the HH globe please


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

I missed this by hours. If someone can find the white ghost it would be great. Thanks Its from homegoods


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, someone found the HH snow globe?! I can't find that thing. Been looking for two weeks and called the same 4 stores once a week to find one.

If someone has seen one, please buy it. I will happily figure out making a payment and paying for shipping. It would have to be secured between Styrofoam though so it doesn't break. Either that or we can trade merchandise if you are looking for something.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Ferguc I think I found this tonight in my home goods store. It has glowing red eyes and is about $20.00. I can ship him if you are interested. He is very light and bendable.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Ferguc I found this in my home goods store tonight. He has glowing red eyes, is bendable and hangs, right? Was about $20.00. I can ship him if you don't find him.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Ferguc here is the white ghost. He does not have a stand just hangs.

ghost.jpg (90.8 KB)


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

*ghost*

I still want him. Can u check and see if there is a slot inside him for a stand. Thanks


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Ferguc
There is a hole up near the top (underneath the head) where a dowel rod could fit. He, however, did not come with a stand.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Another item I am looking for:

Silver owl with his arms covering his eyes. It was part of a set of three: "hear no evil," "speak no evil," and I think I am missing the "see no evil." I will take a photo later to show you the two.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to have a set of the 3 Wanted Posters from Dollar General. We don't have a store anywhere nearby.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I would like to have a set of the 3 Wanted Posters from Dollar General. We don't have a store anywhere nearby.


If you are willing to wait, PIB, I can check for you on Friday, since there is one in the same plaza as the bank that I typically go to.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> If you are willing to wait, PIB, I can check for you on Friday, since there is one in the same plaza as the bank that I typically go to.


Sure, just let me know the details. Thanks!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm looking for the menard's 3-d witch. We just don't have a menard's around here.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I am looking for the third owl of this set from Home Goods. Its the "see no evil" owl I am missing. Can you guys be on the lookout? Will happily pay for it and shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking for Tim burton felt bats, home goods cat sitting on pumpkin, home goods steam punk spider and home goods silver skeleton hand bowl


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

I still have 1working headless horseman globe still available if anybody is interested: cost + shipping. I sent 1 out and the other became available after the intended recipient was fortunate enough to fin
d one locally


----------



## boneybabe13 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm looking for these pictures from Home Goods.... I found the raven on the tombstone but I'd like to get the other two. Been to four different HGs so far!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> I'm looking for the menard's 3-d witch. We just don't have a menard's around here.
> 
> View attachment 166623


oh man shes great!! I want one...


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking for bowl and pumpkin from Hg


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

Also looking for huge wall hanging bat and steam punk spider


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Requesting the pirate figurine--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...rate-figurine-12-99.html#picturecomment_34384

and the guy in the back (not the mummy)--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...battery-compartment.html#picturecomment_34382

I have the HH globe for trade *(same price item or difference paid/deducted depending on what it is) or to sell plus shipping, tested and works nice and bright pumpkin glowing face  If selling only, cost of item is $16 plus shipping


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

*headless Horseman snow globe*

I'm looking for this headless horseman snow globe. This one was bought at home goods. I can't put my state since in doing secret reaper but would love it if someone found this! If you find it ill pm you my state.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aquarius I'm not sure what this is but if its headless horseman I'm interested. Can u send me a pic?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Aquarius I'm not sure what this is but if its headless horseman I'm interested. Can u send me a pic?



That was the globe I had but both of mine have found new homes. Good luck in your search.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Too bad, I just returned my HH globe since no one contacted me.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> I'm looking for the menard's 3-d witch. We just don't have a menard's around here.
> 
> View attachment 166623


you can order this online i think...


----------



## shellon (Oct 13, 2013)

I am from Illinois but Close to St. Louis Missouri.. 
Does anyone know how to Find the HEADLESS HORSEMAN Waterglobe and Statues I have heard are out there at TJ Max, Home Goods Stores? 
I have called every store in 100 Miles and cannot find anything.. 
Anyone know of any or How to Buy from those stores online? or even the Manufacture Website that you can find? have a friend that can buy wholesale if I can find who makes them.. 
Thank you for your Time and any Help finding these pieces..


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

I am sure these have long since been sold out. I found 4 in 2 of the Homegoods I had visited several weeks ago, shipped 2 of the globes to other people on the Halloween forum looking for them and took 1 back to the store as the pumpkin head didn't light up. As far as I know, Homegoods and their sister stores do not ship items nor do they have an online store to order from as their selection of items is so random. The tag on my headless horseman globe reads: hallow's eve LED lighted décor,. Hope this helps.


shellon said:


> I am from Illinois but Close to St. Louis Missouri..
> Does anyone know how to Find the HEADLESS HORSEMAN Waterglobe and Statues I have heard are out there at TJ Max, Home Goods Stores?
> I have called every store in 100 Miles and cannot find anything..
> Anyone know of any or How to Buy from those stores online? or even the Manufacture Website that you can find? have a friend that can buy wholesale if I can find who makes them..
> Thank you for your Time and any Help finding these pieces..


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, as someone else said, it can be ordered from their website, shipped to your home, and it's on clearance right now. Here's the link: http://www.menards.com/main/halloween/indoor-decor/3d-life-like-witch-plaque/p-2031997-c-12272.htm


Originally Posted by *The Red Hallows*  I'm looking for the menard's 3-d witch. We just don't have a menard's around here.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been looking for that headless horseman snow globe since August with no luck. I've probably looked in. 20 stores. You can't order them online from the stores because those types of stores get different items in. Sort if the luck of the draw. I'm going to keep watching eBay and hopefully after Halloween someone will give theirs up. Hope you have better luck than I have


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure those HH globes sold out abut 30 minutes after they put them on the shelves. If you don't hit up Home Goods quickly you're screwed because now, when most "normals" are looking for Halloween stuff they've got nothing.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking for the Dollar Tree wall mural/scene setters in the purple plastic packaging , the ones with the white trees , gravestones along bottom and metal fence in the picture. I desperately need at least 5 packages. Please let me know!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha..love how you called them " normals" haha... I shop For Halloween all year long as I'm positive most of you do as well We are totally not the. "Normals " and proud of it


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our DT had a bunch of similar packages left when I was there today, but I didn't go through them to see which ones they were. I'll be going back again in the next couple of days, and will see if I can find them. That's a pretty good description, should be easy to find if they still have them.



kittyvibe said:


> Looking for the Dollar Tree wall mural/scene setters in the purple plastic packaging , the ones with the white trees , gravestones along bottom and metal fence in the picture. Im trying to find a reference pic but if you know what I am talking about I desperately need at lest 5 packages. Please let me know!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Lairmistress, looks like they also carry them at 99 Cents Only stores as well but the packages are black. We dont have the 99 Cents Only stores around here.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, Kittyvibe. I checked our DT store yesterday, and they don't have any of the scene setters at all anymore. They had some the last time I was there, but I went through every package yesterday and it was all leaf bags for ghosts and spiders.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for checking for me Lairmistress. Looks like l will have to do the scene for next year and keep the spider scene instead. I appreciate your efforts


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love some of the witches potion bottles from the 99 cent store. I have the ones from Dollar Tree. Just would love to have some of the others.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

anyone have any luck finding my skull pops? still havent found any in my state and i didnt get reaped any. seriously would love a few bags of them if anyone can find them. i dont really check this thread very often but if anyone who can get them wants to PM me and we can work out the details thataway... that would be swell. and by swell i mean frigging fantastic. i really really want my skull pops!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kittyvibe, today I went to both the 99-cent-only store and DollarTree and they did not have your scene setters. DT had none at all. 99-cent has some that look like run-down interior walls, and some pumpkins in front of a block wall, but not the one you wanted with the trees.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

aw, thanks for checking on those for me PIB. Looks like Im destined to buy these at a great cost later on.


----------

